# Zombies??



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

I am very amused when I listen to others talk about "the end of the world as we know it" and somewhat saddened at the same time. Frequently the word Zombie comes up in a context of something (or someone) monstrous to be afraid of or to be shot on sight. Is a zombie something that has clawed its way out of the grave? Or perhaps am irradiated lab experiment gone horribly wrong?

Just wondering how you all view the feared "zombie attack" after TEOTWAWKI.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

To fear something, you must have no understanding of what it is. I don't fear because I know who a zombie is for the most part. Zombies are sheeples transformed into the being due to an event they never would contemplate!


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

"Zombies" can mean many differant things to differant people. I'm sure others will have a differant description. The term was borrowed from the movies to be a politically correct term so as not to insult the masses.

To me it means the people out there who don't prep and will be after your stash of food and meds. This includes, druggies, la la nothing will ever go wrong people, and even the goverment taking your supplies for the foregoing people. The worst will be roving gangs willing to kill to eat or for fun.

A bunch of brain dead movie type characters would be preferable to what reality will be


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

oldasrocks said:


> A bunch of brain dead movie type characters would be preferable to what reality will be


I think the "brain dead" parts fits most scenarios(both before and after).


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't think of zombies as "Night of the Living Dead" movie creatures. I think of them as people who almost turn "feral" after TSHTF. Folks who have not prepped in the least & have no problem stealing from others & killing in cold blood to get what they want.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

The hordes who'll coming pouring out of the large cities like a plague of locust will be the zombies. It isn't just the gang bangers and parasites, it will be Joe Schmuck who was too wrapped up in his suburban life to prepare in any way. And he'll have the wife and kids all loaded up and in a minivan looking for food and normalcy.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I think since the words hordes, gang bangers, and parasites deems this posting:

http://www.survivalblog.com/2010/11/letter_re_a_veteran_policemans.html


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

once in a while a news report about some messed up drug addict biting or eating someones face turns up, I think it had to do with the "bath salts" drug, if this is for real, a perp could probably build a bio weapon with the same or similar result, and the victims might not have the slow shuffling gait.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Drumrunner said:


> I am very amused when I listen to others talk about "the end of the world as we know it" and somewhat saddened at the same time. Frequently the word Zombie comes up in a context of something (or someone) monstrous to be afraid of or to be shot on sight. Is a zombie something that has clawed its way out of the grave? Or perhaps am irradiated lab experiment gone horribly wrong?
> 
> Just wondering how you all view the feared "zombie attack" after TEOTWAWKI.


I've even heard Christians[?] spouting that crap lately what with all the cannibal attacks,keep quoting Revelations about seeking death and not finding it.I'd say prep for it,if it[WHEN] doesn't happen,you're still geared for major civil unrest and plague.

++good and hell, might be fun.I convinced myself to get a Boker pro stainless steel machete over it, 



ComputerGuy said:


> I think since the words hordes, gang bangers, and parasites deems this posting:
> 
> http://www.survivalblog.com/2010/11/letter_re_a_veteran_policemans.html


Shamelessly stolen for my blog.LOL


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

People better be on their toes and have their guard up big time. These parasites have no conscience and no remorse, and showing any sympathy will get you screwed. They will view sympathy as weakness adn will key in on it, to your peril.

The days of the good Samaritan are behind us. Yea, that sucks, but that's the cold harsh reality of life.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Drumrunner said:


> I am very amused when I listen to others talk about "the end of the world as we know it" and somewhat saddened at the same time. Frequently the word Zombie comes up in a context of something (or someone) monstrous to be afraid of or to be shot on sight. Is a zombie something that has clawed its way out of the grave? Or perhaps am irradiated lab experiment gone horribly wrong?
> 
> Just wondering how you all view the feared "zombie attack" after TEOTWAWKI.


The atheist Jean-Paul Satre once noted that in the absence of God and with freedom (understood as ruleless liberty) HELL IS OTHER PEOPLE.

Zombies, historically, were people drugged and controlled by Voodoo, over the course of time this idea has been adapted to fit magic, bio-warefare, and alien invasion fantasy scenarios, but at its root, I believe, this genre is so popular because in post-Christian America, people have a growing fear of other people, of their use of freedom without God given direction or limit or purpose. We quickly are philosophical taking a road toward a day when we will not be able to coherantly say: that's wrong. We are almost there already with sexuality.

The fact of the matter is, that the atheist libertarian ethos: "do no harm," while practically useful in minimizing the damage of a libertine view of freedom in our recently post-Christian nation, has no moral basis in REALITY. If I have the strength and intelligence to get away with DOING HARM why shouldn't I if there is no right or wrong. Once the strong realize it, the do no harm ethical system collapses as everyone sees that the true morality of atheism is do whatever you can get away with, whatever you need to do to survive, even eating the flesh of living human beings (hopefully figuratively)... ERGO ZOMBIES


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Close enough.*drops 10 in the assault shotgun.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Most have never seen this one. Leave it to me to prove the historic Biblical existence of the "walking dead" 

Matthew 27:52-53 And the graves were opened; and many bodies of the saints which slept arose, And came out of the graves after his resurrection, and went into the holy city, and appeared unto many.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Could be the bodies of humans that are taken over by the Siqqusim after death


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

ComputerGuy said:


> ...Zombies are sheeples transformed into the being due to an event they never would contemplate!


Perfect definition!


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Is there a Zombie hierarchy? Do they have leader? I guess that would go against the behavior wouldn't it? Just wandering around looking for something to go. Sorta like Bill Clinton.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Siqqusim zombies do.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I liked the other signature, valannb22.


----------



## preponomics (Nov 18, 2012)

How come nobody mentioned inter-galactic zombies that have gone through interstellar metamorphosis?
Not to mention animal-people hybrid zombies which can run twice our speed and need silver bullets to stop them!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

They live amongst us. You cant see them because they cleverly hide in the population by posing as dull people that dont pay attention to the world around them. Unfortunately, its very effective camo.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I really don't think that it is much of a stretch to believe that if a virus hit the right part of the brain stem that the concious brain function could stop and be taken over by the fight or flight mechanism.


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

tenOC said:


> Is there a Zombie hierarchy? Do they have leader? I guess that would go against the behavior wouldn't it? Just wandering around looking for something to go. Sorta like Bill Clinton.


Most all higher lifeforms, animal acting, have a hierarchy, don't you watch animal planet?
Its usually the biggest, fastest or most aggressive.


----------



## armagheddonNOW (Nov 22, 2012)

Generally, a "zombie" can be classified as any life-form lacking a sub-conscious ability to comprehend it's surroundings. Now I myself believe that zombies would be derived more from the "lab experiment" scenario than coming back from their grave. And even then, most people believe that the modern zombie is degenerated and grotesque in appearance. I think it its more of an enraged entity, still attaining it's motor functions (maybe even enhanced from it's affliction). I watched a movie once that proved what I thought would happen. "28 Days Later" was what it was, I recommend everyone watch it as it gives a MUCH better understanding of the survival techniques we would need if this biological holocaust actually happened, a lot more realistic than all these other low-budget zombie movies and shows...


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Im not sure how plausible I think that '28 days " scenario is but I do agree that of all the zombie genre it does portrry the MOST plausible of all the zombie scenarios. pretty much some kiond of biological that just negates the cognitive functions and leaves the so called lizard brain in charge. It is till the bottom of my prepping chores but other than a good supply of ammo and paying close attention to your physical security what else does it add to prepping so in that light I"m already prepped other than not having enough ammo to cover every potential victim of such an infection and I"ll not likely ever attain that lofty goal.


----------



## armagheddonNOW (Nov 22, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> I"m already prepped other than not having enough ammo to cover every potential victim of such an infection and I"ll not likely ever attain that lofty goal.


Truly, we are never prepared. Just like any other organism, even those without a brain, adapt. Simply put, they will find ways to bypass our prepping, which is the problem with everything we have stated so far in our apocalypse-prepper careers. Come the end of civilization, our foes will grow stronger, just like a bacteria does to antibiotics. Guns may end up to be obsolete some day to the afflicted.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Read this story by our own CulexPipiens

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f55/sample-28-a-9570/

An excellent, plausible zombie story.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Zombies in todays world are the 49 plus million on entitlements who can't take care of themselves, never have and never will.
they'll not be a problem because by the time they wake up, there will not be anyone around them but pathetic losers like themselves. they'll die within one hundred yds of their homes.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

lotsoflead said:


> Zombies in todays world are the 49 plus million on entitlements who can't take care of themselves, never have and never will. they'll not be a problem because by the time they wake up, there will not be anyone around them but pathetic losers like themselves. they'll die within one hundred yds of their homes.


We can hope. Most of them will not make it any further than 100 yards from their homes. I remember a woman ranting to a news reporter after Katrina. She was at the Superdome, and she was screaming where is the government. They sleep, eat, breed, and and like flies they crap on what they don't eat.

The problem will be the small number of them that make it out after they have preyed upon their contemporaries until there is nothing left. These will be the hard core bad boys and girls. They are vicious beyond belief and have no remorse in their make up. These are the zombies we'll have to keep a weather eye out for during the first six months. Hopefully they won't survive any longer than that. The big worry of course will be small groups banding together to make large groups. Keep a weather eye open.


----------



## fastfoodvw (Nov 19, 2012)

It be good that they will take care of themselves before they get to us.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

ONly thing about the large groups is a large group foraging robbing stealing enough to support it. That may be the saving grace unless they run into too many underdefended preppers to kill and loot to sustain em. They'll fight like starving dogs over the scraps they find but by that kind of "natural selection" it will be the worst of the worst we have to contend with the longest.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

fastfoodvw said:


> It be good that they will take care of themselves before they get to us.


 that's probably what will happen, they'll turn on themselves before they get to the town line


----------



## climacus (Nov 15, 2012)

There's a real cool ZOMBIE video now showing. Check it out:


----------



## rustygray (Nov 10, 2012)

*Black Friday Creates Zombies*

I have been watching footage of people in scuffles, fights, and all out melees over things such as cell phones, tablets, and or so called door buster deals.

It is a valuable lesson to those of who are preparing to repel invaders once the SHTF event occurs.

Understand, these "zombies" will not stop, they have no mercy, they cannot be reasoned with, ( remind you of a quote from terminator?).

The best and safest defense is avoidance, preparation now, as you will need 3 months to a years worth to survive on as you lay low.

Prep now. Quietly build up your supplies, do not unload when your neighbors will be watching and maintain some anonymity online.

If we re to survive this, we need only look at how people will react to black Friday deals, then multiply that ferocity by 100 fold, and that is the zombie hoard you will be fighting. They will not be slow lethargic "walkers" , they will be aggressive, angry, soulless killers.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

Lordy I hate shopping. There was a line all the way around the local Best Buy and Toys'r Us Thanksgiving night at 8:00 PM, and they were waiting for the store to open this morning. I simply do not understand that sort of mentality. I really does baffle me. I wonder how many people were out shopping today used credit cards with balances. Nothing like incurring more high interest debt.

The wife, (She Who Must Be Obey), and I went shooting, watched birds, practiced tracking and even did a little arrowhead hunting. Then visited with an old old family friend. A much more pleasant want to spend the day after Thanksgiving.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

ComputerGuy said:


> Zombies are sheeples transformed into the being due to an event they never would contemplate!


Agreed! Zombies will do whatever it takes to feed themselves or family because they weren't prepared.


----------



## cas4green (Nov 16, 2012)

ComputerGuy said:


> I think since the words hordes, gang bangers, and parasites deems this posting:
> 
> http://www.survivalblog.com/2010/11/letter_re_a_veteran_policemans.html


Really, really good read!!! I had to print out a hand full of copies in order to pass them out.

Your other post of not fearing something once knowing it....have to slightly disagree. I had never had a fear of heights, but had always respected them; after I took a 60ft fall off a cliff to my face I now have a problem. My fall was in 95 and to this day I have to take it slow coming up to balconies and such. Though I still push myself at the local fairs to ride things such as the "free fall".

Fellow preppers, I too have worked in public housing for 15yrs and when the few friends I had there told me to go back to the shop I did so.....it gets scary during the day and much worse at night! The paid patrols refused to go in without backup and this is Augusta not Atlanta, NY, NJ, or Detroit. Color is not a factor for residents or workers, if you are not that one person you are the enemy!

Zombies = I see virus stricken persons or that of those who are unprepared!


----------

